# Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland



## Kaulsdorfer (22. August 2013)

Hallo, im Oktober fahre ich eventuell nach Nordjütland. Natürlich kommen die Angeln mit und ich möchte ein paar Abende in der Brandung verbringen. Am liebsten mit Wattis auf Dorsch und Platte. Den Ort der Unterkunft (Ostsee - Nordsee) mache ich von euren Tipps abhängig..., also ran an die Tasten #h. 
Einige Infos habe ich im Netz schon gefunden, Bulbjerg und Rubjerg Knude Fyr an der Jammerbucht scheinen ganz interessant zu sein. Auch "Vigse Bucht" klingt verlockend ), Spaß muss sein!). Allerdings würden mich ein paar persönliche Erfahrungen interessieren und vielleicht bieten sich ja auch ganz andere Strandabschnitte (Nord- oder Ostseeseite) an. Vielen Dank schonmal! Gruß, Micha


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

In der Bucht bei Vigsö (http://map.krak.dk/m/ncKHJ) kann man schon ganz gut Brangungsfischen betreiben, das Fischen zwischen den im Wasser liegenden/absackenden Bunkern (traurige Überreste des Atlantikwalls des "1000-jährigen Reiches") hat schon ein besonderen Reiz und ist durchaus erfolgreich #6. Allerdings musst Du Dir dieses Gebiet oft mit vielen Windsurfern teilen, die halsbrecherisch zwischen den Bunkern umherkreuzen.
In der Gegend aber hast Du weitere gute Plätze:
In Hanstholm sind die Roshage-Mole und die Nordmole des Hafens empfehlenswert. 
*Aber Achtung bei Winstärke 4 oder mehr auf der Roshage-Mole*! Ab Windstärke 4 können da schon mal Brecher "auf der Mole landen" und einen in arge Schwierigkeiten bringen. Wenn weniger Wind herscht, werden von dort gute Platte, ein paar Dorsche und auch schon mal Köhler gefangen. Wenn Petrus Dich besonders lieb hat, kann da auch schon mal ein Wolfsbarsch am Haken zappeln. Im Sommer ist die lange Mole natürlich ein Top-Platz für Makrelen.

Ein richtig gutes richtiges Brandungs-Angel-Gebiet (eben keine Mole) ist der Strandabschnitt zwischen Hanstholm und Klitmöller (http://map.krak.dk/m/ncAYw).
Da dort starke Strömungen herrschen, ist selbst im Sommer dort vergleichsweise wenig los und die Surfer sind meist nur im Bereich direkt bei Klitmöller unterwegs. 
Aufgrund der starken Strömungen und vergleichsweise grossen Tiefen ist dort allerdings im Normalfall* wirklich schweres *Brandungs-Gerät gefordert mit Bleien von 150-250 g und oft auch mit Kralle, damit das ganze Getackle nicht innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder im Spülsaum liegt. Selbst wenn keine brechenden Wellen da sind, die Strömung ist teils heftig!
Dort gibt es die gesamte Palette der Platten (incl. Steinbutt) in guten Grössen, wenn's dunkel ist auch Dorsch und bei richtiger Brandung mit Wellen auch ein paar Wolfsbarsche. #6
Ein Einheimischer erzählte mir da mal vor über 10 Jahren von einem Conger (110 cm) als Beifang beim Steinbuttfischen mit Tobis als Köder...wie gesagt, das ist Hörensagen und nicht bestätigt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Vielen Dank! Da lag ich ja geografisch gar nicht mal so schlecht!


----------



## Windelwilli (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ich will dann mal eine Lanze für den Ostsee-Bereich brechen.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren in der Ecke um Saeby.
Kilometerlanger Sandstrand und recht flaches Wasser.

Habe mich die ersten Tage recht schwer getan, den Fluten was fischiges zu entlocken, weil ich immer bedacht war so weite es geht raus zu werfen.
Habe die Platten ganz einfach überworfen!

Die lagen, teils auch in anständigen Größen, schon im knietiefem Wasser ca. 30-40m entfernt.

Als ich das erstmal geschnallt hatte, gab's Plattfisch satt!

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ja, so gehts manchmal. Ist mir in Kühlungsborn auch lange verborgen geblieben, dass manchmal sogar 20 bis 30 Meter reichen. Allerdings habe ich es nicht nur auf Platten abgesehen. Schöne Brandungsdorsche wären mir lieber.


----------



## Airferdo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Jawoll das kann ich bestätigen ! Platte satt, 20 Meter von Ufer !!! In den Häfen Skagen und Fredrikshafen viiiiele Fische unter den Schiffen (verrückt) ! Bin ab dem 5 Oktober in Saeby und werde Klitmöller probieren ! Das lesen alleine hat mich schon gei.... gemacht !


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Natürlich gibt es auch prima Stände auf der Kattegat-Seite von Nordjütland #6, ich selber habe auf der Ostseite von Laesoe vor vielen Jahren auch im Nahbereich (30-50 m ) super Platte gefangen!
Im Kattegatt muss man eben beim Brandungsangeln ein wenig aufpassen, da man dort auch recht häufig Petermännchen am Haken hat.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Mefo|wavey:
die Karten sind m.E. überarbeitungswürdig:q
Die Molen am Hafen von Hvide Sande stimmen nicht mehr:m
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mefo|wavey:
> die Karten sind m.E. überarbeitungswürdig:q
> Die Molen am Hafen von *Hvide Sande* stimmen nicht mehr:m
> Gruß A.


Ich spreche hier* nicht über Hvide Sande* sondern *Hanstholm* #h
Wenn sich da auch was geändert haben sollte, lass ich mich gerne korrigieren;-)


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

stimmt, war  als Scherz gemeint
Gruß A.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



Airferdo schrieb:


> Jawoll das kann ich bestätigen ! Platte satt, 20 Meter von Ufer !!! In den Häfen Skagen und Fredrikshafen viiiiele Fische unter den Schiffen (verrückt) ! Bin ab dem 5 Oktober in Saeby *und werde Klitmöller probieren* ! Das lesen alleine hat mich schon gei.... gemacht !



Was meinste denn mit Klitmöller? Klär mich mal bitte auf....


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (29. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ich muss den Thread noch einmal widerbeleben! Bitte noch Tipps und Infos zwecks Brandungsrevieren mit Chance auf Dorsch und Platte. Bevorzugt Nord- und Westjütland. Aber auch alle anderen. Reisetermin Anfang Oktober. Ahoi


----------



## Malzis (30. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ich bin .10 13 auch dort ober Ostseeseite bei Albek (unterhalb) kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus.Angelladen? wattis?
Wo fischen? Werde mal auf den Molen beim Albek hafen probieren.Wenn nichts geht,dann bei Skagen,#gibt es dort gut Put& take seen?? Wenn ja ,wo???


----------



## Malzis (31. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

kennt den keiner gut Put & Take seen dort oben???


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



Malzis schrieb:


> kennt den keiner gut Put & Take seen dort oben???


 


Was haben die mit dem Thema Brandungsangeln zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Kurz hinter Frderikshavn in Richtung Skagen war auf der rechten Seite ein Put & Take. Aber ob der da noch ist und ob der gut ist?

Keine Ahnung, ich steh nicht auf Forellenpuffs....#d


----------



## Airferdo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit Klitmöller? Klär mich mal bitte auf....


Hi Windelwilli, hast mich erwischt da habe ich mich vertan ich meinte natürlich das hier ;

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Roshagevej,+7730+Hanstholm,+D%C3%A4nemark&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=57.289805,10.536039&spn=0.009485,0.01929&sll=52.379666,9.761471&sspn=0.342861,0.617294&t=h&geocode=FWGMZwMdblSDAA&hnear=Roshagevej,+7730+Hanstholm,+D%C3%A4nemark&z=16

Flagvej !

Forellenbordell gibt es kurz hinter Frederikshaven Richtung Skagen, sieht gut aus da, kann aber nichts darüber berichten da ich dort noch nie geangelt habe ! Angelladen gibt es in Saeby ! Top Geschäft mit Seeringlerverkauf !


----------



## Windelwilli (4. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Und am Hafenkiosk in Saeby bekommst du Salzies
(Gesalzene Wattwürmer).

Aber auch zu Apothekenpreisen....dafür werden die nicht schlecht :q


----------



## Airferdo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Äääähh das waren Wattwürmer !?! ich dachte es ist dänische Lakrize...

Er hier, hat auch immer frische Wattis verkauft, die letzten vier Jahre jedenfalls !

http://goo.gl/maps/Cvpnk


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (17. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ich habe ganz vergessen zu fragen, wo man in Nordjütland, wir werden in Norre Lyngby wohnen, frische Wattis oder sonstige fängige Naturköder kaufen kann. Wer noch etwas zum Brandungsangeln sagen will, bitte gern - bin über weitere Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (17. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Folgende Ergänzung zu meiner Frage: habe gelesen, dass dort auch sehr erfolgreich mit Salzhering in der Brandung gefischt wird. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Würde einfach 2 bis 3 Tage vorher Heringe kaufen und einsalzen...


----------



## Grayling (18. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Moin,
bei dem Angelladen Brasholt in Hjörring kannst du Seeringler kaufen, ebenso meist im Hafen von Hirtshals. Da ist auch das Molenangeln sehr gut.
Gruß
Alsen


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Vielen Dank ins Münsterland. Kannst du was zu Angelrevieren am Strand sagen und hast du Erfahrungen mit Salzheringen als Köder gemacht? Petri Heil


----------



## boardsurfer (23. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Folgende Ergänzung zu meiner Frage: habe gelesen, dass dort auch sehr erfolgreich mit Salzhering in der Brandung gefischt wird. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Würde einfach 2 bis 3 Tage vorher Heringe kaufen und einsalzen...


also nach meiner Erfahrung (ich angle von der mole in lökken) reichen normale heringe volkommen aus! hab Salzheringe zwar noch nie probiert, aber wenns gut läuft wie dies jahr bei mir um Ostern fängt man schonmal 16 maßige platten an einem tag mit normalem hering. der universalköder hat mir diesen sommer auch 18 Hornhechte und 2 Makrelen beschert. angle mittlerweile nur noch mit hering, da Wattwürmer VIEL zu teuer und schwierig zu beschaffen. achja bin anfang Oktober auch in dk. mal sehen was läuft! Dir petri heil!
Gruß


----------



## Pinseler (24. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Berichte! Ich habe selber mit meinen Brüdern viele Früh- und Spätschichten an der Westküste Jütlands beim Brandungsangeln verbracht. Es war nie leicht, aber es ist trotzdem eine sehr schöne Angelei.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (24. September 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Bin auch schon echt gespannt! Danke nochmal für die Tipps. Werde also Heringe und ein paar Blinker einpacken. Und wenns klappt, hole ich auf der Hinfahrt oder vor Ort noch ein paar Wattis / Ringler dazu. Euch allen Petri Heil!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Also, wen es interessiert. Die Köderbeschaffung war schwierig, erst im Hafen von Hirtshals habe ich welche bekommen. Die Wetterbedingungen fürs Brandungsangeln sehr bescheiden. An den ersten beiden Tagen Südwind (4-5), am Strand ging gar nichts, obwohl ich zum Werfen auf die erste Sandbank gewatet bin. Am zweiten Tag fing ich auf der Mole in Lökken ca. 10 25cm Seelachse. Keine Platte, nichts vernünftiges. Am dritten Tag Sturm aus Nord und viel Algen, also kein Angeln möglich. Am vierten Tag (Sonntag 6.10.) legte sich der Sturm ein bißchen und die Bedingungen waren zumindest von der Mole sicher ganz gut. Aber da ging es nach hause...


----------



## Beppel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Hallo, Kaulsdorfer schade das ich erst jetzt wieder mal dazu komme um hier durchzulesen.  Hättest dir mal die Posts von Dexcecco durchlesen sollen. Hab mit Ihm 2 Tage gefischt, der hat´s echt drauf auch in sachen Köderbeschaffung...mittlerweile wohnt er sogar in Hirtshals in nem schnucken häuschen. Der hats echt voll drauf.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Na dann erzähl mal... fürs nächste mal.


----------



## boardsurfer (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Also, wen es interessiert. Die Köderbeschaffung war schwierig, erst im Hafen von Hirtshals habe ich welche bekommen. Die Wetterbedingungen fürs Brandungsangeln sehr bescheiden. An den ersten beiden Tagen Südwind (4-5), am Strand ging gar nichts, obwohl ich zum Werfen auf die erste Sandbank gewatet bin. Am zweiten Tag fing ich auf der Mole in Lökken ca. 10 25cm Seelachse. Keine Platte, nichts vernünftiges. Am dritten Tag Sturm aus Nord und viel Algen, also kein Angeln möglich. Am vierten Tag (Sonntag 6.10.) legte sich der Sturm ein bißchen und die Bedingungen waren zumindest von der Mole sicher ganz gut. Aber da ging es nach hause...


an welchem tag warst du denn an der mole in lökken? war ja auch dort und zum glück diese Woche noch da, habe wie du etliche miniseelachse gefangen (fast schon eine plage, aber auch drei platten, von denen zwei bei 30cm lagen und mit nach hause kamen. außer mir wurden an den drei angeltagen an denen ich da war auch noch 2 platten gefangen auch so bei dreißig. gefangen wurde ALLES auf Hering. Petri


----------



## asa2012 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Hallo,

ich wollte noch dieses Jahr - vermutlich Oktober - für 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Hirtshals, den Kopf mal frei pusten lassen.

Wenn meine Quartiermeisterin mir noch etwas Platz im Auto übrig läßt, würde ich auch etwas Angelzeug mitnehmen. 
Vermutlich wird es wohl auch eine Kuttergelegenheit zum Gelben Riff geben, oder ist das zu spät im Jahr?


----------



## Fishstalker (10. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Die Saison endet laut Homepage der Reederei, die von Hanstholm aus aufs Riff fährt, Ende Oktober, könnte also klappen.  Hier mal einige Links: 

Hanstholm: 
http://www.gule-rev.dk/?lang=de

Hirtshals:
http://www.lystfiskerture.dk/languages/de/de_index.html
http://www.msfio.dk


----------



## asa2012 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Vielen Dank für die Links


----------



## derthomasgl (14. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Hallo,

mache zur Zeit Urlaub in Trans an der Westküste Jütlands. Habe vor 2 Tagen versucht am Strand zu angeln. Konnte gegen den zur Zeit sehr starken Wind nicht weit genug vom Strand aus werfen, von den Molen (Steinbuhnen)zu angeln nicht machbar, weil zu gefährlich. Hier möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich keine Brandungsrute sondern eine 3m lange Hechtrute mit 100gr. Wurfgewicht  mit habe. Macht es überhaupt einen Sinn bei so starken Winden (zur Zeit 8-12 m/s) zu Angeln? Habe das Gefühl, dass der Sturm nie aufhört. Kann mir Jemand gute Tipps geben wie ich mein Problem lösen kann?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## asa2012 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordjütland*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe Tyboron besucht, aber damals hatte ich keine Angel dabei. Aber gemäß diesem Link http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/westjuetland/nordwesten.html bist Du ja in der Nähe von Agger. Vielleicht ist dies ja eine sicherere Gelegenheit.

Ansonsten wäre vielleicht ein "Put and take" Forellensee eine Alternative.

http://www.dansee.dk/9-find-ørredsø-i-danmark.html?fid=15

Das ist ein Forellensee bei Lemvig - homepage auch auf Deutsch


----------

